# Galaxy CM-140



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

Just wanted to know, my Radioshack SPL meter was stolen last week so I'm looking at the Galaxy CM-140. It's a lot more expensive, but the Radioshack analog model I had isn't available anymore.

My question is, how much more accurate is the CM-140 when calibrating speaker and subwoofer levels with pink noise compared to the analog RS meter? I was thinking of having my unit calibrated by Cross Spectrum. Would that improve accuracy when setting speaker and sub levels, or would the standard CM-140 suffice?


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As I never owned the Radio Shack model, I cannot do a true comparison for you.

I do have the CM-140 - to me, I decided if I was going to go to the effort to do all the measurements, it made sense to be as accurate as possible. Thus, I sprung for the calibrated version - been doing measurements with it for the past two weeks and have been very pleased with it's performance.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If all you are doing is setting levels, the CM-140 is fine and would not really need calibrating... and it is more accurate than the RS meter, but not sufficient for measuring frequency response without calibration. If you are going to use REW to measure your response, I would suggest the MiniDSP UMIK-1 mic, which comes with a calibration file and cost less than the CM-140... and it can also be used as an SPL meter if you download and install REW.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Sonnie,

So you are confident having the meter calibrated wouldn't yield any improvement in setting speaker/sub levels? Is that your final answer? ; - )


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Cross posting and PM'ing the same question is unnecessary. Please see the responses you have already received. :T

I will close this thread.


----------

